# Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen



## Peter.Zick (15. Nov. 2008)

Wer hat Erfahrung und Tips, wie man nachträglich, ohne den bereits gut eingewachsen uferberich zu erneuern oder gar die gesmate Folie auszutauschen den Teich tiefer machen kann? Zur ist der an der tiefsten Stelle 80cm, da nun auch Kois den Teich bewohnen wollte ich mindestens auf 1,20 Tiefe kommen.

Bin für jede Anreegeung dankbar.

Peter


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*

Hallo Peter ( soistdochdeinname,oder? )


Ich möchte nur eins von Dir wissen:

Ist das wirklich dein Besatz, den Du im Profil angegeben hast?
( ca. 60 Koi`s, Goldis usw. )




Wenn ja, kommst Du mit 1,2 m Tiefe und der jetztigen größe nicht aus.

.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*

Hallo Peter,..

sieht doch so echt super aus,.. tolle Form und die Terrasse mit Brücke finde ich sehr gut gelungen,..

aber wie es die anderen schon andeuten, dass ist kein "typischer" Koiteich,..
ich würde an deiner Stelle (wenn überhaupt) einen komplett neuen
Teich NEBEN den alten bauen... (du hast doch ordentlich Platz 

Du hast ja auch bei NG angefragt,.. nur ein paar cm tiefer,.. bringt eigentlich nix.

mfG. Micha


----------



## axel (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*

Hallo Peter !

Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden ! :Willkommen2 

Da haste richtig Arbeit vor Dir . Aber Du kannst was draus machen !
Der Teich sieht ja Klasse aus   Ist aber für Kois garnicht geeignet .
Da Du aber was ändern möchtest ,habe ich folgenden Vorschlag .
Du entfernst aus dem unteren Teichbereich sämtliche Pfanzen und pflanzt die im oberen Bereich ein . Die Kois würd ich erst mal bei Teichfreunden mit für Koihaltung geeigneten Teichen unterbringen .
Dann baust Du den unteren Bereich vom Teich zu einem Koiteich aus . Das heist Folie raus und ausschippen aus 2 Meter Tiefe mit steilen Wänden . 
Du benötigst pro Koi 1 Kubikmeter Wasser . Dann Folie Fließ und Bodenablauf rein . 
Du benötigst aber für Kois auch die entsprechende Filtertechnik . 
Dazu findest Du hier im Forum bestimmt Informationen 
Ich denke wenn Du Dich in die richtige Richtung entscheidest bekommste von den Koisexperten auch Tips. 
Die obere Teichhälfte benutzt Du dann als Pflanzenfilter .
Das Wasser aus dem Koiteich durch die Filter schicken und dann ein Teil des Wassers zu Deinem Wasserfall hoch und den anderen Teil des Wassers wieder gleich in den Koiteich . 
Ich denke so müste es gehen .

Lg
axel


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*

Hallo, 

Ich finde die ganze Sache die Du vorhast recht schwierig und denke es gibt realistisch nur 2 Optionen:
- Teich so lassen wie er ist
oder
- Folie raus, Teich vertiefen , neue Folie rein.

Alles andere wird Murks.

Sorry das mir dazu keine bessere Lösung eibnfällt, aber ich denke es ist so.

Liebe Grüße
Wolf 

P.S. Die Angaben in Deinem Profil sind sehr verwirrend. 
Vielleicht stellst Du Deinen Teich genauer vor.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*

Es gibt in dem Fall keine andere Lösung, wie sie Wolf schon beschrieben hat. 

Na vielleicht eine, aber sehr Kostspielig. 

Du sicherst den Uferbereich, schachtest dann aus, Bodenplatte rein (mit BA's), aufmauern und dann den Uferbereich als Pflanzengraben nutzen.

Aber ich denke es ist einfacher komplett neu zu beginnen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*

Hallo Zusammen!


Ja, da war der Peter mal da und hat eine Frage gestellt.


Und ...?  


Er wurde *nie* wieder gesehen.

.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Er wurde *nie* wieder gesehen.
> .



  nicht ganz,... "nebenan" hat er ja auch "rum"ge"zick"t  
http://forum.naturagart.de/component/option,com_fireboard/Itemid,2/func,view/id,7232/catid,6/

,.. vielleicht war er aber auch etwas über die ersten Antworten (der "nur Gucker" vor der "Zensur" ) etwas überrascht,..

mfG.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*

... und fast die gleich antworten wie hier     Komisch


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Er wurde *nie* wieder gesehen.
> .



Na, die Antworten dürfte Peter gelesen haben ! 
Es sind nicht alle Leute so kommunikativ und viele sehen in Foren die klassische Frage-Antwort-Maschine. 

An der Moderation (Zensur ist sicher das falsche Wort) hat es sicherlich nicht gelegen, vermutlich hat er davon gar nichts mitbekommen. 

Uwe, die Antworten liegen halt auf der Hand, wieso sollte da in einem anderen Forum anders geantwortet werden ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Peter.Zick (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter !
> 
> Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden ! :Willkommen2
> 
> ...



Hallo Axel,

die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht, Danke für die konstruktiven Beitrag, tendiere mittlerweile dazu den Teich zu erweitern. Hat jemand Erfahrung oder Ideen wie ich den Übergang von dem vorhandenen Folienteich in ein mit Schalungssteinen gemauerte Teicherweiterung dicht bekommen kann?

Peter


----------



## gemag (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*

Nur mit einer kompletten neuen Folie sonst wohl kaum oder läßt die neue an die alte anschweißen wenn sie noch nicht zu alt ist.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## robsig12 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Folienteich nachträglich tiefer machen*

Mit der alten Folie ist das verschweissen wohl nicht zu 100 Prozent möglich, da das Material an manchen Stellen durch Steine gedehnt worden ist, und  auch der Wasserdruck das Material wohl verändert hat.

Da hilft wohl nur eine neue Folie, das sollte aber noch der billigste Part von einem neuen Koiteich sein!

Du musst natürlich auch die Technik (vor allem den Filter) an die Koi-Haltung anpassen.


----------

